# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نحوه ثبت نام چجوریه؟

## amir.t34

سلام

چرا بعضی دانشگاه های آزاد سامانه دارن برای ثبت نام بعضی ها هم حضوری هست؟ :Yahoo (31): 

فقط تهران اینترنتیه؟

----------


## amir.t34

نمیشه حضوری نباشه؟

هیچکی نمیدونه؟

----------

